# Can I plug a vga monitor into a Power mac g5?



## Cbot (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes or no?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Use a separate DVI to VGA Adapter for VGA video out for Power Mac G5 (included with all Power Mac G5 systems or available for order as a standalone kit).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?A=details&Q=&is=REG&O=productlist&sku=292570


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Use a separate DVI to VGA Adapter for VGA video out for Power Mac G5 (included with all Power Mac G5 systems or available for order as a standalone kit).
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?A=details&Q=&is=REG&O=productlist&sku=292570


Wrong product on that link.

It's the DVI-to-VGA adaptor, not DVI-to-Video.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

DVI > VGA should have come in the box with your G5.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

In case it didn't you can always get one of these:

http://www.drbott.com/prod/db.lasso?code=0114-DVIV

Most Mac dealers in T.O. sell them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Okay lets answer the question this time.

IF you have a dual DVI out G5 tower one DVI to VGA adapter comes with it and you can buy a second one at any PC store for about $10. DVi to VGA

IF you have a ADC/DVi out card in your G5 tower the DVi to VGA comes with it and you would need an ADC to VGA adapter to run two VGA monitors.
That adapter you would get from an Apple supplier. $30-40.

So going back to the idea of asking for help....... telling us WHAT tower you are using......what the video card is..... and what monitors you want use....is a good idea.

Otherwise the temptation is to answer your question literally which could be no ... maybe...... or yes..... depending on how it was approached


----------



## mikamikael (Apr 28, 2008)

*Ok ADC w DVI video card*

Hello y'all,

Just wondering i have the nvidia fx5200 card with the ADC out and the DVI out, i am new to the dark side and was wondering can i hook up a monitor without having to use monitor out 1 which is the ADC and just use the DVI out which is for monitor?

Thanks for any help and the wise arse ones to come too.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

mikamikael said:


> Hello y'all,
> 
> Just wondering i have the nvidia fx5200 card with the ADC out and the DVI out, i am new to the dark side and was wondering can i hook up a monitor without having to use monitor out 1 which is the ADC and just use the DVI out which is for monitor?
> 
> Thanks for any help and the wise arse ones to come too.


You can plug in your monitor (assuming it has DVI output) to the DVI port regardless of what port number it is. If you want to have two monitors, you need an ADC to DVI adapter.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been using a VGA screan sence I we got G5. After spenign $2500 on a computer I could not talk my Mom and Dad into buying a flat screan. I used the provided adapter and it has worked without a hitch on two difrent screens and two difrent video cards. If it is a vintage Apple screen you will need a standard VGA to Apple VGA adapter also.


----------

